# sheen on sherwin flat ?????????



## speedy472 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive used Sherwin Super paint flat stock extra white for the ceilings on this job Im on. Everything has been great. The ceilings were all high 12' plus, until I got to basement. Basement a part that was 7.5' high and I was gettin a pretty good sheen off the ceiling,......It looked like [email protected]!!. My painter I have rolled it once, ............Then I did it once ,.......You could see roller laps, overlaps.....So I'm looking for a DEAD FLAT extra white , dont care what brand it is,.......I need for 8 a.m..........Thanks


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Try Sherwin Williams CHB or PM 400 Flat. Both of those will be dead flat. Super paint from different angles will have a very slight sheen. The sheen is what gives it its wash and scrubbability. CHB would be your best bet and it is relatively affordable. Good luck!


----------



## speedy472 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks,....Ive used chb before and wasn't happy about the coverage. Ill try the promar 400,.........Unless anyone else knows of a DEAD FLAT....And its gotta be a bright white


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Masterhide.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

What sort of coverage rate are you looking to get from your ceiling paint? CHB is my 'go to' product for ceilings normally. It does go on a bid drier than other flat white, but it dries dead flat. Maybe the last application you tried it on was sucking the product in more than normal? Promar 400 is an option as well.


----------



## speedy472 (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried the waterborne BM Flat ?
Price and coverage doesnt matter. It is one gallon tops, 1 small low ceiling....Whole house looks sweet 60+ gallons duration and superpaint ceilings..........thats 2 votes for pm 400...........


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Optimus or 30 sheets. They both run about $8 a gallon. But all I can say about them is that their flat. Nothing special.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

speedy472 said:


> Has anyone tried the waterborne BM Flat ?
> Price and coverage doesnt matter. It is one gallon tops, 1 small low ceiling....Whole house looks sweet 60+ gallons duration and superpaint ceilings..........thats 2 votes for pm 400...........



If its up to me I use BM super spec on ceilings. Never lets me down..


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

This post was a repeat, I deleted it.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

speedy472 said:


> I was gettin a pretty good sheen off the ceiling,......It looked like [email protected]!!. My painter I have rolled it once, ............Then I did it once ,.......You could see roller laps, overlaps.....So I'm looking for a DEAD FLAT


:yes:

Frustrating isn't it?

Why oh why can manufacturers not figure this out? Flat means FLAT!

Flat does not mean "Magic" flat. Flat does not mean "with a slight sheen, but hey look on the bright side...IT'S SCRUBBABLE!"

:no:

Flat means FLAT.

There is no need to change flats to have a sheen. There never has been a need for flats to have a sheen. And there never will be a need for flats to have a sheen. 

There is also no need for flats to be SCRUBBABLE. There are several sheens to choose from that accomplish this task.

If they ever design a flat that functions like a NORMAL flat, and is scrubbable, I wont be opposed to using it.

But they keep trying to do this for the sake of newandimprovedism, and in the process, they are taking away the qualities from a flat which are the _entire purpose of a flat._

Hint to manufacturers:

Do not change things simply so you can write new and improved on the can if it means that the product is going to function WORSE than before.

I can't count the number of perfectly good products that have been ruined because of this self-defeating pursuit.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I enjoy using the MAB rich lux flat white for ceilings. No roller marks and great hiding. plus its flat.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Mantis said:


> What sort of coverage rate are you looking to get from your ceiling paint? CHB is my 'go to' product for ceilings normally. It does go on a bid drier than other flat white, but it dries dead flat. Maybe the last application you tried it on was sucking the product in more than normal? Promar 400 is an option as well.


Mantis do you like CHB better then Sherscrub, they are both about $11 gallon here and Ive always used Sherscrub for my ceilings because of all the bad experiences Ive had with SW other clay based product (property management) is why I havent tried CHB even though they push it as a good ceiling paint.


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

I have just finished a job using BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint. The ceilings were yellowish, and the bright white covered nicely in 1 coat. Oh, and it's a dead flat, very freaking flat. Dries very fast and no lap marks, even if you tried. Worth the price IMO.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Mantis do you like CHB better then Sherscrub, they are both about $11 gallon here and Ive always used Sherscrub for my ceilings because of all the bad experiences Ive had with SW other clay based product (property management) is why I havent tried CHB even though they push it as a good ceiling paint.[/quote]

I would give CHB a shot. It is a thicker formula so you get great coverage. The durability of it isn't great, but that is usually not a concern on ceilings.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

venetian designs said:


> I have just finished a job using BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint. The ceilings were yellowish, and the bright white covered nicely in 1 coat. Oh, and it's a dead flat, very freaking flat. Dries very fast and no lap marks, even if you tried. Worth the price IMO.


So what was your price on that?


----------

